

Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (January 2012) - whoishiring

Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
objclxt
SEEKING FREELANCER - London, Los Angeles (potentially remote)

Mobile Interactive Group [<http://migcan.com>] is looking for freelancers with
skills in any of the following:

\- Android, iOS, or Bada native app development

\- HTML5 work, particularly with mobile (tablet and phone)

Our large team works on mobile applications and websites for brands across the
world, and you should have proven commercial experience, and ideally
references.

Ideally you'll be able to come into our London office for occasional on-site
days. I'm also interested in hearing from freelancers with the skills above
located in the Los Angeles area.

Contact me for more information - nick.shearer//at//migcan.com

------
epi0Bauqu
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or office in Paoli, PA.

Company: <http://duckduckgo.com/>

Projects: iOS, Android, Firefox extension, Chrome extension.

~~~
bsoist
I am interested in freelance programming work.
<http://whsjr.soistmann.com/work/>

~~~
andys627
ur site has a virus

------
revorad
SEEKING WORK - London, UK, remote.

I'm a full stack web developer, with experience in Ruby on Rails, jQuery, R,
Javascript, HTML/CSS. My projects are listed here -
<http://giniji.com/hrishi>.

I built all of my first startup's product Pretty Graph using Rails, jQuery and
R. It's a web app for data visualisation. You can try it here -
<https://app.prettygraph.com>. I also manage all the hosting and maintenance.

I have good writing skills. I've recently published a cookbook on making
graphs using R - [http://www.amazon.com/R-Graph-Cookbook-Hrishi-
Mittal/dp/1849...](http://www.amazon.com/R-Graph-Cookbook-Hrishi-
Mittal/dp/1849513066/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324457768&sr=8-1).

I'm currently working on a shopping search engine - <http://giniji.com>, again
mainly using Rails and jQuery. The focus is heavily on a fast and innovative
user interface, with javascript and CSS playing a major part.

I've learnt everything about programming and building products from hands-on
experience. I am very good at picking up new technologies and like working
with other people.

If that sounds good, please email me at hrishi@giniji.com.

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER

Social business website, Lion.

Interested in UI Design person for remote contract work. Knowledge of
Python/Django, other web development and community web applications would be
beneficial.

Contact via profile.

------
seekely
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco OR Remote.

My portfolio: <http://happykoalas.com>

I'm a backend developer with strengths in PHP, Java and C++. My background
consists of stints in the video game industry, co-founding a new media
advertising startup, and a collection of client work.

Cheers :)

------
jamii
SEEKING WORK - London or remote.

I'm interested in distributed systems and big data. Some of the things I've
been doing recently: testing multiple currency support at a betting exchange,
building analytics widgets backed by a disco cluster for a large online
publisher, working on an implementation of the telehash protocol.

I've also worked in search [1,2], distributed systems [3], testing [4,5] and
p2p systems [6,7,8]. I have a strong background in math (real analysis,
probability, discrete maths) and computer science (randomized algorithms, AI /
epistemic logic, machine learning). I've worked professionally with python,
ocaml and erlang. I would also like to pick up clojure.

Resume - <http://scattered-thoughts.net/all?tag=about>

Blog - <http://scattered-thoughts.net/>

Github - <https://github.com/jamii>

References -
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendat...](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendations)

[1] <http://scattered-thoughts.net/one/1291/799313/731344>

[2] <https://github.com/jamii/texsearch>

[3] <http://scattered-thoughts.net/one/1300/292121/72985>

[4] <http://scattered-thoughts.net/one/1280/511009/453845>

[5] <https://github.com/jamii/ocamlcheck>

[6] <https://github.com/jamii/dissertation>

[7] [http://scattered-
thoughts.net/all?order=asc&tag=telehash...](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/all?order=asc&tag=telehash&abridge=true)

[8] <https://github.com/jamii/erl-telehash>

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I'm a mobile developer who focuses on Android / Java development. I have
worked on several large applications and smaller ones as well. My portfolio
and Github are listed below:

<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>
<https://github.com/bricolsoftconsulting/>

My previous experience includes C/C++, VB.NET, and HTML / PHP.

Feel free to get in touch -- email is in my profile.

------
travisfischer
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles Area or Remote

Recently jumped off the cliff and left my job to pursue building a startup but
need some bootstrapping money to keep food on the table for my wife and child.

I would love to help you build your start-up in order to make a little cash to
help build my start-up.

Skills in order of mastery: Django/Python, MySQL, HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript
(& jQuery), C#, VB, Java, C, PHP, Ruby

Can do full stack sites including server config. Experience with AWS
deployments.

A few sites I have built recently: <http://smacktweets.com>
<http://askforadeal.com> <http://mahalo.com> (the homepage)

LinkedIn: <http://linkedin.com/in/travisfischerwebdeveloper> AngelList:
<http://angel.co/travisfischer> Github: <http://github.com/travisfischer> <\-
Admittedly not much there. Major resolution to fix that in 2012. Email:
trav.fischer at gmail dot com

Has anyone successfully booked work from this thread in the past? Seems to be
a ton of freelancers but not a lot of demand for freelancers on this thread?
Are there other places online where we should promote this thread since it
must be a pretty solid list of top tier engineers looking to book work?

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Karachi,Paisttan, looking for remote possibility.

I can help you to:

1- turn your dreams into reality.

2- help you to get rid of daily business pains by coming up with a solution
easy to use and lovely to watch.

3- come up with innovative idea(s) of products that can help to increase the
spectrum of your existing products.

4- guide and consult you about new solutions based on current business and
technical industry trends.

5- Loves to work with Artists and Designers to come up with exotic UI for
providing a better and elegant user experience

6- Is passionate about talking and discussing at great length about
technology, innovation, start-ups, business models and revenue models

7- Make your existing software code base reusable and beautiful.

8- Loves to work in startup like friendly, funny yet professional environment.

Technical Skills: I can code in PHP,Front-end in Javascript,MySQL,Java, a
newbie in Ruby on Rails,C#, IBM FileNET Capture.

I can also make iPhone apps by using Appcelerator Titanum

See my profile at <http://tinyurl.com/adnancv>

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/kadnan>

RentACoder(vWorker): <http://tinyurl.com/adnanvworker>

Homepage: <http://adnansiddiqi.com>

------
daly
SEEKING WORK - Pittsburgh, PA or remote <http://daly.axiom-developer.org> I
have 40 years of programming, co-authored 4 commercial languages, am the lead
developer on 3 open source projects, have a consulting business (Literate
Software), have a background in robotics (IBM), mathematics (IBM), networking
(UUNET, WORLDCOM), research (IBM, CCNY, CMU). I have worked remotely for the
last 10 years. I have programmed commercially in over 60 languages.

------
llambda
SEEKING WORK - remote (potentially on-site) NYC I'm a Python web programmer,
that means I've also got JavaScript, HTML, CSS and so forth covered. I can do
full-stack development, complete buildout to deployment. My preference is to
work with Flask. In fact I've done a number of projects with it and at this
point feel it's one of the best Python web frameworks available today.

email: maxc@me.com

GitHub: <https://github.com/MaxCountryman>

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - Germany/Europe (Traveling) or Remote

I am a freelance frontend web developer (3+ years of experience) and working
with:

HTML (5), CSS (3), JS, jQuery, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js

I also can work with the backend and I use:

Ruby, Rack, Sinatra, Rails, MongoDB, HAML, SASS, Sprockets

References:

\- <http://jqapi.com> (Alternative jQuery Documentation) \-
<http://usejquery.com> (jQuery Showcase and Blog) \-
<https://github.com/mustardamus/ketchup-plugin> (jQuery Form Validation
Plugin) \- <https://github.com/mustardamus/> (much more)

Links:

\- <http://mustardamus.com> \- <http://twitter.com/mustardamus> \-
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/mustardamus>

You can find my email address in my profile.

Cheers, Basti.

------
kls
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I have built these:

<http://dragon.ws1.erdiscovery.com/JAMUI/#yourjam>

<http://www.ibm.com/ibm100/us/en/>

<http://www-949.ibm.com/social/watson/>

<http://www-949.ibm.com/social/lotusphere/>

And have an IOS app in the app store (also available in the Android store):

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quick-reference-for-ibm-
syste...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quick-reference-for-ibm-
system/id418549079?mt=8)

This is my linkedIn profile:

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/kentonsmeltzer>

I am proficient in JavaScript / HTML / CSS, Objective-C, Java I have done C#
in the past, I have worked with all the major databases. I have over 16 years
in the industry focused in web and mobile. Contact details are in my profile.

------
ramblinglabs
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based on the Caribbean

2 person development team. A few years of experience working for a company
with a small team that provides software development solutions (mostly web,
but a couple mobile apps) to clients in the USA and Canada. Now we are on our
own.

We have experience working with Rails, C# (ASP. NET MVC), PHP, Javascript,
Android and few other languages and platforms.

Currently we are working mostly with Rails and Javascript/CoffeeScript while
loving every minute of it.

We are interested in doing the best possible work and leaving you satisfied
since we think referrals from past clients are the best source of new
opportunities and we want to build a reputation.

We believe in code maintainability, reducing waste, good communication skills
and living up to our word.

Send us an email and we could set up an interview via Skype or whatever is
most convenient for you so that you can get to know us and see if we would be
a good fit.

Email: lili@ramblinglabs.com Website: <http://www.ramblinglabs.com>

------
drewcrawford
SEEKING WORK - Austin or Remote

My portfolio: <http://drewcrawfordapps.com>

Skills in order of mastery: Cocoa/ObjC/iPhone/Mac/iPad,
Python/AppEngine/Django, software project management

Areas of interest: Graph theory, automata theory, AI, process improvement,
writing developer tools, statistics, solving really hard problems in arbitrary
domains

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I can do two things!

\- Front end: HTML 5, CSS, JS/Jquery.

\- PHP development. I'd like to do more 5.3 but I'm more weathered in 5.2 due
to client demands. Also Codeigniter. But I can pick up most things.

If you're really desperate, I can hit things with Perl too.

I use Mercurial for source control but I'm comfortable with git also. I'm
familiar with most modern day practices & processes. I won't say I've been
overly-exposed to something like Agile or TDD for instance because I haven't.
But I get these things and I learn quick :)

I have worked on pretty much every kind of site imaginable now and would
estimate I've built an area of internet roughly the size of Ireland.

My own site is currently temporarily based at <http://pitbot.pgkit.com> (and
something else I threw together at <http://applab.pgkit.com>). Happy to supply
URL's of other recent work (and not so recent too if you like history!)

Email is in profile.

I'm UK based.

------
ekidd
SEEKING WORK - Remote, with occasional on-site days in Boston, NYC, or general
area.

I've worked on lots of stuff, including Lisp compilers, robotics, embedded
systems and video games. These days, I specialize in quick-turnaround Rails
projects, helping companies get new features in front of users.

I also do some EC2 and Android projects, and I'm an enthusiastic—but
amateur—copywriter. Email in profile. No recruiters please, unless you're able
to disclose the name of your client.

Company: <http://kiddsoftware.com/>

GitHub: <https://github.com/emk> and <https://github.com/kiddsoftware>

Sample Ruby project: <https://github.com/emk/rdf-agraph>

Blog: <http://www.randomhacks.net/>

Résumé: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/ekidd>

------
JanezStupar
SEEKING WORK - remote only

Based in Ljubljana, Slovenia

Skills:

Python/Django

IBM Lotus Domino

CouchDB/JavaScript

My domain expertise lies in Document Management and Record Management systems,
I have also worked on some of the most complicated Lotus Domino systems in the
world (network of 300+ servers, 30K users,...) where I have learned how NOT TO
design and handle NoSQL data AND how TO design and handle NoSQL data properly.
I have experience moving key/value data around, migrating data, etc.

If you are looking for a web developer I can get stuff done. But I have the
most experience designing, implementing and troubleshooting NoSQL based
systems.

I may not be the smartest or the most knowledgeable guy around. But I pride
myself on getting shit done. Sometimes it takes awhile, but if you set me an
objective I will either reach it or give you conclusions on why it cannot be
done, by me or in general.

Contact details in profile.

------
marcofucci
SEEKING WORK - London, remote I'm a web developer mainly focused on Django,
DBMS and Javascript but fast at picking up new technologies and languages.

My website: <http://www.marcofucci.com> Some of my projects are listed here:
<http://www.marcofucci.com/work/> Skills: Python, Django, vanilla Javascript,
jQuery, Unix-like administration, Database Design, all major databases, CSS,
HTML, XML, Software Design, Scrum.

I've recently released an iPhone game called "Hold on Jack" written in
Objective-C, Cocos2D for iPhone and Box2D <http://itunes.apple.com/app/hold-
on-jack/id455667256>

Contact: info[[at]]marcofucci.com or <http://www.marcofucci.com/contact/>

------
rileywatkins
SEEKING WORK - Portland/Remote

I do web development with Python (Django and Flask), PHP, SQL, JavaScript (and
jQuery), HTML, CSS, and some ColdFusion and AS3/Flex.

I'm open to part-time, full-time, and freelance.

email: riley at rileywatkins dot com

<http://github.com/rwatkins>

------
phugoid
SEEKING WORK - Toronto or remote

Web Developement: my strength is in back-end programming, but I've built (and
launched) a SaaS from start to finish including subscription billing and
graphic design:

<http://stratossystems.com/>

back-end: django, python, mysql, linux, bash

front-end: html, css, javascript, jquery, sass

Engineering: I also have an aerospace engineering background and a fetish for
low-level programming.

FORTRAN, C, C++, real-time systems, mechatronics, flight simulation,
aerodynamics, modeling physics.

github: <https://github.com/phugoid>

linkedin: <http://ca.linkedin.com/pub/daniel-romaniuk/14/1b3/524>

I'd love to hear from you; see my profile for the email address.

------
emiranda
SEEKING FREELANCER

San Francisco Bay Area or REMOTE.

Looking for local developers: interns, contractors, and part-timers are
welcome.

Pie Hammer Games (www.piehammer.com) is a game studio with a focus on mobile
games. We are currently making games for Android, check out our website for
all our currently released titles.

We are currently looking for the following...

\- Flex/actionsript developers (big plus if you have experience with Flex
Mobile projects and Flex 4.5/4.6)

\- Lua programmers, specially if you have experience with the Corona SDK

\- Smart people with developing experience in any language. If you're able to
pick up LUA/Corona SDK (very easy and straight forward framework) then you are
welcome to work with us :).

If interested please email us at jobs@piehammer.com. Mention this thread, and
also provide us with a resume and your work experiences.

------
charlesdm
SEEKING WORK. Belgium. Remote, have no problem with travelling.

Mobile development; iOS (Objective-C) and Android (Java) development. Past
experience also includes C/C++ and desktop development (Windows and Mac).

Specialities: Low level programming in C/C++, high performance code, multi
platform software (desktop, mobile), porting of libraries, 2D/3D renderers for
games, back end systems.

Portfolio work is up at <http://pandaris.com>. (site design needs to be
updated; haven't had the time). In terms of personal projects -- just released
an iOS voip client for gamers (Ventrilo) with another update pending apple
review. Also developed a password manager which is not released yet.

Email and skype are on my profile. Get in touch if you're interested in having
a chat! :)

------
elliot42
SEEKING FREELANCER - Seattle (or its Eastside)

Looking for tutor(s) for any of these:

\- iOS

\- Distributed databases (e.g. NoSQL) and cross-system messaging (e.g.
ZeroMQ), especially for:

\- High performance Rails

Don't need to be brilliant, just need to be able to explain topics clearly and
patiently. (I'm a competent-enough Python/PHP guy crash coursing into these
other technologies.)

Get paid for a couple hours of your time per week chilling in a coffee shop
answering my questions and demonstrating techniques. It'll be fun.

No resume necessary, though hella bonus points for blogs/docs/code
demonstrating your ability to teach those fields above.

Email: elliot.hn@fastmail.fm.

Thanks!

------
kirktrue
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco/remote

I'm the lead developer at Mustard Grain, a development shop in the San
Francisco Bay Area. We handle scalability and back-end architecture and
implementation. We're always on the lookout for solid, back-end engineers,
regardless of location.

We're looking for people who possess a good understanding of a mix the
following:

\- Java/Ruby/Python/etc. (bonus points for Erlang, Scala, Clojure, etc.) \-
Distributed systems principles \- Postgres, MySQL, etc. \- Hadoop and its
ecosystem \- Cassandra/HBase/Riak/etc. \- EC2

Find our contact information on our web site (<http://www.mustardgrain.com>)
and shoot us an email.

------
waseemsadiq
SEEKING FREELANCER for Fileboard. We need a hardcore ios/objective-c developer
to help out with turning the iPad (and other tablets) into a device that you
can actually work on. waseem at fileboard dot com. Remote work is not only a
possibility, but a preference :-)

------
eftpotrm
SEEKING WORK - Derby, UK or commutable; Remote OK.

Experienced Microsoft stack developer with 11 years in industry. .Net in C# or
VB.Net, web, desktop or back-end, lots of SQL Server (v7-2008R2), VB6 and
classic ASP, SAS, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, JQuery. Anything from implementing a
pre-written spec to workshopping requirements with clients / end users.

Or, if you want a photographer, I can photograph your products, your staff,
your offices.... whatever you want for website, brochure or similar uses.
Samples available on request.

LinkedIn: <http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/greg-webb/10/363/485>

Contact: eftpotrm@yahoo.com

------
WanderingEnder
SEEKING WORK - Remote from Suburban Nashville, Tennesse, US.

Worked with small companies, some private security firms, as an on-call IT
admin, web developer / administrator, and consultant. PHP/MySQL, Joomla 1.5
(Now 1.7), Wordpress, ALEIR Reporting System, and some e-commerce stuff
(Ecwid, Virtuemart).

Managed Linode (Ubuntu Server) VPSes, Amazon EC2, and VMWare ESXi servers for
clients (web and application hosting).

I take small and medium projects.

Company: <http://corbierandassociates.us/> Resume:
<http://wlinedin.com/in/nathan.corbier/>

------
zemanel
SEEKING WORK (Remote). Location: Porto, Portugal, EU

Backend Python/Frontend Javascript Developer

\- Python: Django, Tipfy, Google App Engine Python [, virtualenv, pip]

\- Javascript: Dojo Toolkit (including Dijits), JQuery, Node.js

\- Java: Struts, Hibernate, Jboss Seam, Groovy/Grails, Solr; (many beers ago)

\- *NIX shell and sysadmin skills

\- Source control svn, git, mercurial

\- Database backends: MySQL, Postgres

\- General: Good learner, passionate about the work, experience remote with
multi-cultural/timezone/skilled teams

References on <http://pt.linkedin.com/in/josemoreira>

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine. Native British
based in Warsaw, Poland.

Backend jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL, experienced with
Apache/nginx/IIS, Linux admin also good.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

<http://campaignbar.com>

<http://interactwive.com>

In short: I like working with technology, and am not fazed by existing
codebases in language X, Y or Z :-)

Email in profile.

------
mcnairz
SEEKING FREELANCER - Los Angeles or Remote/Anywhere

Content based image retrieval, computer vision, image analysis galore....still
interested? Know someone that would be?

We are looking for a developer or development team to work with us on a very
special project.

We are developing a web-based application with an ingenious business model
leveraging the latest and most accurate content based image retrieval
techniques. We have completed the product requirements and will be starting
development as soon as we find the right person.

Please email me at the adress in my profile.

We will need a signed NDA before further information can be disclosed.

------
Teef
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US, EU: Python, Golang, Flask, Mongodb, PostgreSQL,
Android, jQuery, Google Web Toolkit, AppEngine (python, go)

Love building software! Specifically love working in exciting environments.
Would love to work on some interesting projects my email is in the profile.

Linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/lateefjackson>

Blog: <http://blog.hackingthought.com/>

Resume: <http://hackingthought.com/releases/Lateef_Jackson_2010.pdf>

------
adam_albrecht
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Columbus or Cincinnati areas, or the possibility of a
travel / remote combination.

My specialties are Ruby, Rails, and jQuery, but I also have a great deal of
experience with Asp.net MVC.

Over the past year or two, I've primarily been doing Ruby and Rails
development for 2 small startups, intermixed with some consulting work as a
Team Lead and Ruby/Cucumber mentor at a large financial company.

Email: adam dot albrecht [at] gmail Website: <http://adamalbrecht.com/>
Github: <https://twitter.com/#!/adam_albrecht>

------
nigma
SEEKING WORK - Remote, possible on-site for limited periods (Europe, US)

Professional software engineer, python developer, manager of one. Currently
focused on web applications, business and scientific applications.

What I like to do:

\- System architecture and software engineering

\- Python development (web applications, APIs, backends, desktop applications,
Cython/C extensions)

\- Full-stack web applications with latest technologies

\- Data modelling with relational and non-relational databases

\- HTML5, Server- and browser-side JavaScript

Find out more on <http://en.ig.ma/>

Contact: en@ig.ma

------
taxidermyrobot
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or remotely

Freelance Illustrator.

I can do:

* Mascots (like the conversion experts in the box: [http://www.appsumo.com/copy-hackers-conversion-experts-in-a-...](http://www.appsumo.com/copy-hackers-conversion-experts-in-a-box-evergreen/))

* Game Art (backgrounds, environment, items)

* Character Design/Development

* Flyers

* iOS Game Art

Here's my portfolio site: <http://www.taxidermyrobot.com>

I am open to: Part Time, Freelance

Email me if you're interested in my work: kelseysbass@gmail.com

------
smiler
SEEKING FREELANCER - England, remote only. I require a technical writer /
developer who can quickly grok an application that has been written and then
produce documentation showing what has been done.

\- you must have excellent English

\- all documentation must be Word compatible. All diagrams must be Visio
compatible

\- you should be available for Skype / Webex for dicussion, review etc

\- app will be provided via a Vmware 8 image

\- experience with manufacturing useful

Please send e-mail to address in my profile with hourly rate, website / cv,
timezone, availability and as a bonus, any examples of docs you have written

------
enoren
SEEKING FREELANCER - Prefer local in Austin, TX however we are willing to
explore remote candidates as well

Looking for 2 contract Java Web Developers to help out immediately on specific
projects with the possibility for more work beyond that. Experience desired:

* HTML/CSS/Javascript * ExtJS and also jQuery * Hibernate or some other ORM

1 of the jobs is more client/UI heavy, so in addition to the above this
specific job will also require:

* XSLT or similar * Considerable knowledge of HTML and CSS, specifically with regards to proper separation of markup and style

Contact information is in my profile.

------
msilvey
SEEKING WORK - SF based, Remote OK

Systems/Ops(Dev) guy looking for projects. Good troubleshooting skills and an
interest in finding the root cause to a problem, not just the first cause.

Most recent operational experience:

Cloudera's Hadoop/HBase

Node.JS

Github: <https://github.com/msilvey>

Resume: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/msilvey>

Blog: <http://dancewithdevils.com/>

Email: matthew /\t dancewithdevils.com

------
sdoowpilihp
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Los Angeles

Most of my experience revolves around game engineering. I have worked on MMO's
as well as Facebook games. In regards to specific technologies, I am
comfortable working with Actionscript, PHP, javascript, and Python.

Projects I have worked on: <http://www.pixiehollow.com>
<http://www.facebook.com/serfwars>

My Github: <http://github.com/pvwoods>

contact: pvwoods.public@gmail.com

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote, I have some hours available.

Python, Tornado, Django, Google App Engine, jQuery, Backbone.js, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, Linux and VPS (Linode), MongoDB, RabbitMQ (Celery and pika), Sendgrid
API, Twitter API. Machine Learning and Artificial Intelligence (Stanford).
Learning ZeroMQ.

My Github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Blog: <http://ccarpenterg.posterous.com/>

Contact: ccarpenterg@gmail.com (My name is Cristian)

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK - either remote or on-site, will travel (US and Europe only).

Experienced web developer, specializing in PHP and common web stack
applications (PHP/MySQL/Memcached/JQuery). I'm also doing code reviews and
consulting on PHP performance and scalability issues.

My developer skill profile in short: <http://udos.name/>

GitHub: <https://github.com/Udo/Hubbub>

Blog: <http://creativepark.net/>

------
kwellman
SEEKING WORK - Montreal, remote

HTML5 development including backbone.js and knockout.js. Back-end development
with python, mongodb, mysql, google app engine, flask, and django.

I've built an HTML5 Android app available in the marketplace
(<http://celebnoise.com/>).

Portfolio: <http://kenjiwellman.appspot.com>

Github: <https://github.com/kwellman>

See my profile for my email address.

------
caw
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Austin, TX

Linux sysadmin with experience in high performance computing and mixed OS
environments. Currently manage Netapp and EMC storage solutions at my day job.

Also available for full stack web applications or improving your automation
capabilities.

Currently working with HN group for "Start up or shut up"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3394844>

If you are interested in working together please email me at cody [ at ]
codywilbourn [ dot ] com

------
oz_dev
SEEKING WORK - remote only (though happy to travel semi-frequently within
Europe for face time if needed) Based in Northern Italy, but native English
speaker.

.Net Developer, lots of experience building web apps on the .Net stack, mostly
of the "Alt.Net" flavour. Able to get stuff done, quickly and with quality.

Deep knowledge of C#, less deep of F#. Also good at front end web dev (but not
a great designer) including being pretty good with actual Javascript.

Lately have been working with RavenDB, Knockout.js and Backbone.js.

Email in profile.

~~~
pdm55
new here. how do I send email to this person? oz_dev have you got website?

~~~
oz_dev
Hi pdm55,

mattcole81 at gmail.com

Thanks!

------
kdenya
SEEKING WORK - Jr Designer - Hartford or Remote

Design: Photoshop, Illustrator, Indesign, After Effects

Front End: html, CSS (new to JS)

Interested in brand development for early stage startups.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive experience building e-commerce
marketplaces. I have a research background, data analysis, playing around with
NLP right now.

I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

------
leandromoreira
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote

LinkedIn - <http://www.linkedin.com/in/leandromoreira> Github -
<https://github.com/leandromoreira> Blog - <http://leandromoreira.com.br/>
About & Projects - <http://leandromoreira.com.br/about/>

------
kitcar
SEEKING FREELANCER - We're based in Toronto, but remote work is preferred.
Required skills are PHP/Yii Framework/jQuery.

Project is a web app which helps makes the lives of teachers easier.

Willing to negotiate on deliverables timeline for the right candidate. If
interested, Please send e-mail to address in my profile with hourly rate,
website / cv, timezone, availability and some examples of previous Yii/jQuery
work you are proud of.

~~~
Feanim
I don't see any email in your profile.

~~~
kitcar
Weird, don't know why its not there - I'll shoot you an email now -

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI Designer & Front-End Developer

Proficient in: \- Visual Design (Photoshop) \- HTML(5) \- CSS(3) \- jQuery \-
Wordpress \- _New_ iOS design (iPad and iPhone)

I'm currently accepting work. Flexible rates (I work well with start-ups and
small companies) and reasonable turnaround time.

Portfolio: <http://www.ryanglover.net> Get in touch: me@ryanglover.net

------
justjimmy
SEEKING WORK (Currently living in Toronto) Willing to relocate to West Coast
or Remote!

Portfolio: <http://www.justjimmy.ca>

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/jimmywangcheming>

Dribbble: <http://dribbble.com/justjimmy>

UI/Interaction/Visual Designer

------
iamandrus
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or Las Vegas, NV

My website: <http://www.arcfeed.com> (still in development)

My LinkedIn profile: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/iamandrus>

I'm strong in PHP, Javascript, HTML(5), CSS(3), MySQL, some Python, some
Obj-C, Node.js, and Perl.

Contact if interested: [my hacker news username]@me.com.

------
blckswn49
Seeking Work - Remote - based in Taipei, Taiwan

I'm an experienced editor, content developer, and technical/ academic/
business writer for hire. My specialty is writing in English for translation
into Chinese (Traditional/ Simplified). Also, I'm particularly good at re-
writing into native speaking English that Chinese speaking writers of English
write. Company: www.typewriterninjas.com Email:
daniel.boles@typewriterninjas.com

------
cobychapple
SEEKING WORK — Remote only (Gold Coast, Australia)

I'm a freelance graphic designer and developer (we do exist!) currently
contracting to a US-based design firm as a UI designer in addition to
freelance work (and working on my own side-projects). Always interested in
talking about more projects though. Hit me up if you want to chat :)

<http://cobychapple.com/hireme/>

------
mcseain
SEEKING WORK - Remote, with occasional onsite days in Cambridge/London, UK.
Would adjust working hours for International job.

Ruby/Rails/PHP/Wordpress/Java/Mobile WebApps/HTML5/API
Development/SQL/Redis/MongoDB/Heroku/EC2 - 11 Years.

Highly varied experience in both development and hosting at high scale. Enjoy
helping startups.

Most recent example of work: kernelmag.com

Contact details on profile.

------
marcamillion
SEEKING WORK - Remote, (Kingston, Jamaica)

Ruby, Rails, SQL, jQuery, CSS3, HTML5.

Web app/startup I am bootstrapping: <http://www.compversions.com>

Blog: <http://www.marcgayle.com>

Email: marc@compversions.com

 _P.S. Serious enquiries for large projects ($20K+) only please. Thanks_

------
andyfleming
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Diego (preferred) / Remote

\---------------------------------------------------

Front-end Web Design/Dev

\- Design / Typography / Layout / Photoshop

\- HTML / CSS

\- Javascript / jQuery / MooTools

\- Web Standards

\---------------------------------------------------

If interested please email a link to your portfolio/work to

jobs [at] variableaction [dot] com

------
earlyriser
SEEKING WORK - remote only, I'm based in Montreal (Eastern Standard Time)

Web developer (php, css, html5, js, jquery)

Samples: <http://rrrewind.com> <http://qranberry.me>

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/robertomartinez>

------
bradhaas
SEEKING WORK - All remote unless you're in Omaha, NE. Security professional
specializing in incident response for web sites. I handle Google blacklist or
AV warnings, defacements, you name it. I also do penetration testing. Profile
etc. at <https://www.elance.com/s/bradhaas/> Email: my username at Gmail

------
brainless
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Bangalore

Skills: PHP/HTML/CSS/JS/jQuery/AWS Platform I can work on frontend (JS
apps/HTML) or backend (PHP or AWS infrastructure setup/maintenance). Working
knowledge of Python.

Recently worked in building the HTML5 edition for MobStac's mobile offering.
It was built for iPad is mind, so most CSS is -webkit. Similar to Pressly's
offering.

~~~
postscapes1
Drop me a line: tharwood@postscapes.com

------
guruz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site

We're a offering consulting/contract work around Nokia's Qt framework. We're
also interested in doing more general work in the world of open source,
desktop, mobile.

If you're interested contact us via <http://woboq.com/> We're based in Berlin
but look for remote work everywhere.

------
shahed
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL OR Remote

Experienced Web Designer, specializing in UI/UX Design, iOS Design, Interface
design and more.

Contact: shahed@viatask.com Blog: <http://shahedkhan.org/> Portfolio:
<http://dribbble.com/shahed>

~~~
josefrichter
your dribbble link is dead, dude

------
fernandolins
SEEKING WORK - remote only Mac/Windows icon designer and iPhone UI designer /
digital illustration / branding

<http://dribbble.com/fernandolins> <http://behance.net/fernandolins>

nando dot* lucas at* gmail dot* com

------
ibejoeb
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or on-site in NYC; your pref.

Convert static corporate website to CMS or publishing platform. Don't have a
preference, but I have experience with Tumblr, Wordpress, and Plone. Would
prefer meeting in person on day 1 to go over materials and goals.

Please email me. My contact info is in my profile.

------
timwang
SEEKING WORK Remote or onsite around Boston-area. Full data stack: from
database extracting/web scraping to tedious data cleaning to analysis to
statistical report writing.

software skills: Python, R, SAS, SQL, NOSQL, Excel+VBA, MATLAB

I prefer project-based rates.

Thanks and please contact me via hi at datakungfu com

------
greyco
SEEKING WORK - iOS Development+Design - SF Bay based, remote OK

iPhone & iPad Apps, everything included. Six Apple commercials, top ten apps
in two categories. Two pros and we do all the work.

Splash page: <http://grey.co>

Contact email: hn@grey.co

------
dawilster
SEEKING WORK - Melbourne, Australia or Remote

I'm a Front End Developer with experience with technologies such as HTML, CSS
and jQuery. Also I'm your man with PSD to HTML conversions.

Website: <http://wporter.com>

Email: william@wporter.com

------
asanwal
SEEKING FREELANCER New York (remote ok if in US/Canada)

Front-end web developer - well-versed/experienced with designing & building
slick, highly interactive data visualizations and dashboards.

CB Insights (www.cbinsights.com)

Email asanwal(at)cbinsights.com if this sounds like you.

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Tokyo)

Web interface designer from California. I work with companies around the world
on application design, usability, and branding.

HTML5 / CSS3 (Sass, Stylus) / JS / Photoshop / iOS

<http://nylira.com>

------
sarcasmatron
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote only. I need a jQuery/jQuery mobile person to help
me finish a proof-of-concept workflow.

I've been doing this iteratively, so the tasks that need completion are
discrete and well-specified: hourly NTE.

My email is in my profile.

~~~
sarcasmatron
Thanks for all of the responses. I found someone. Thanks HN!

------
juandazapata
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote Please check our job opening in this link
[http://blog.inbed.me/2011/12/28/job-opening-web-designer-
fre...](http://blog.inbed.me/2011/12/28/job-opening-web-designer-freelance-lf-
redesign/)

Thanks a lot!

~~~
masterj
Hey Juanda, after not finding anything that looked appealing on airBnB I used
inbed.me to book a room for my first month in Bogotá this month. Looking
forward to it!

------
LispSucks
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Suffolk, Long Island or monthly onsite visits to NYC.
Database expert, Web Software Engineer, 3 years Django/Python experience,
JavaScript, HTML, jQuery, CSS. Looking for steady part time or full time.

lutz.john@yahoo.com

------
ivanloire
SEEKING WORK - Spain or remote, with occasional on-site days in Europe.

ASP.NET MVC3, Node.js, REDIS GitHub: <https://github.com/iloire/> Web:
www.iloire.com Contact: ivan [at] iloire.com

------
tate
SEEKING WORK - Atlanta or Remote

.NET, C#, javascript, perl, Java, C, PHP, ASP.NET/MVC, jQuery, knockout,
Backbone

Blog: <http://blog.davidtate.org>

Contact: davidmtate@gmail.com

------
mavaso
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

Lead DevOps Engineer looking for a new part-time client. Very knowledgeable on
running highly scalable and fault tolerant open source systems on Amazon Web
Services. Resume @ www.elijahchancey.com

------
umairj
SEEKING WORK - Remote - located in Pakistan 3 Years Experience with PHP,
jQuery, Javascript, Wordpress, Facebook Apps.

<http://umairj.com/about/>

uj@umairj.com

------
tate
SEEKING WORK - Remote

<http://davidtate.org/work>

Back to front-end web developer with C#, perl, php, html5, css, javascript,
mobile (Android SDK, web).

------
bsoist
SEEKING WORK - remote or occasional travel to Philadelphia or New York City

Python, Perl, PHP, xhtml/CSS, iOS

<http://whsjr.soistmann.com/work/>

------
josefrichter
SEEKING WORK iPhone/Android designer, located in EU, remote or contract
(within EU) only. <http://dribbble.com/josefrichter/tags/mobile>

------
wizard_2
SEEKING FREELANCER NYC preferred. Contract or by the hour. Incremental work on
a larger project. Looking for a javascript dev for either frontend or backend
work (Nodejs, backbonejs.) Email is in my profile.

------
sprobertson
SEEKING WORK - Boston or Remote

Looking to help with small Android or iOS app projects. I recently made this:
<http://trollaroid.com/>

------
Feanim
SEEKING WORK - remote only.

Graduate CS student.

Skills: \- Javascript and nodejs expert. \- SQL, mongodb, redis. \- OSX and
cocoa programming. \- unix systems.

I can work for free.

~~~
rogerbraun
Why would you work for free?

~~~
Feanim
Because I don't need money right now and I want to build a portfolio.

------
robjava
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Looking for contractors or part-timers, need MySql DBA, Tomcat performance
enhancement guru, GWT ninja. Email me at robert [at] kemplerenergy [dot] com

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK — remote only.

Ruby/Rails developer, also a better-than-average node.js (tho prefer
CoffeeScript over JS itself) and python/django developer.

me@goshakkk.name

------
klaut
SEEKING WORK - remote, based in Edinburgh, UK

can do rails, django, js (backbonejs, coffeescript)

Contact in my profile.

Oh, and Happy 2012! :)

------
wenbert
SEEKING WORK - remote. Web developer. Wordpress, Django, jQuery, PHP, Python,
etc.

FYI: I am in the Philippines.

------
lzm
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Brazil.

C#, C++, Python - back-end or non-web programming. Contact info in profile.

------
Kilimanjaro
SEEKING WORK - remote only

Golang and python developer. Full web stack. iPhone apps too.

Email in profile.

~~~
WiseAndWndrful
hey, have some plans for small golang project? interested?

~~~
Kilimanjaro
Absolutely, just sent you an email.

------
Aqua_Geek
SEEKING WORK - DC metro or remote.

Experienced iOS and Mac developer. iphone.apps <|at|> me dot com

------
csomar
Seeking Work - Remote

\- Front-End (HTML5/JavaScript|jQuery/Backbone)

\- Back-end (PHP|WordPress)

------
mronge
SEEKING WORK - Minneapolis and remote. iOS and Mac developer. mronge at mronge
dot com

------
postscapes1
SEEKING FREELANCER- \- Remote \- PHP/CSS/Javascript/Jquery Contact Via profile

~~~
MattBearman
You don't seem to have any contact details in your profile. I've got over 5
years experience in php, HTML, CSS and JavaScript. My email's in my profile,
drop me a line if you're interested.

------
10dpd
SEEKING WORK: 38 SEEKING FREELANCER: 10

------
gambeht
SEEKING FREELANCERS - REMOTE (San Francisco)

PlayCoMo - <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pet-fair/id429367771?mt=8>

We're a fast growing mobile gaming company looking for talented people to join
our team.

Backend Engineer

Data Analyst/Scientist

Server Engineer

UI Engineer (C++)

User Acquisition Analyst

Interns (all positions)

To apply, email: jobs [at] playcomo [dot] com

~~~
diffeomorph
I had these guys flake out on me. I suggest avoiding them.

------
tansey
SEEKING FREELANCER - Austin, TX and Pittsburgh, PA; Remote OK

We're currently hiring freelancers to do some low-skilled work. This isn't
really programming related, so it's better suited for a person who is computer
savvy but not formally trained. It involves watching a lot of TV, basic
competency with Paint or Skitch, and data entry. Perfect for a college student
looking to pick up some spare cash.

Company: <http://curvio.com>

Contact: wes@curvio.com

Our pay works out to ~$10/hour, on a per-job basis. Happy to speak with anyone
via phone or Skype.

------
pace
I'd recommend freelancer.com/odesk/elance or any other dedicated market place.
Freelancer.com i.e. allows very focussed searches via projects, you can
specify the skills, timeline and all requirements and usually you get tons of
very qualified bids in less than 24-48h.

~~~
almost
Yes, but I'd far rather work with/for someone I met through Hacker News
(probably, in general, I did actually find a great guy through oDesk). I've
found some great work through these HN posts before.

Definitely for seeking work those sites do tend to be mostly a race to the
bottom, you wouldn't believe the silly small amounts some people bid for
projects (and how often they get chosen based on that).

